# Baby Caribe



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Proud owner of Two 1 inch baby Caribe







It's my first Caribe so I'm very excited. Both of them are already very impressing and very aggressive. I just got them today







Pictures kinda blurry. Just wanted to share
























and here's my 6 month old reds raised from 1 inches also!








I hope my Caribe grow as big as my reds. I had a blast raising them


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

after seeing the pics of your rbp shoal (wow!), i know that the caribe are in good hands


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

What size tank are those reds in? Looks great


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

wow nice reds man and the caribe are awsome


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

cool! i just got 6 little caribe with 2 terns in a 125--- amazing, its only been 5 days and they are already following me around the room in hopes of food- so active too.... always up to something-


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

my god nice reds


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

timmy said:


> What size tank are those reds in? Looks great


It's a 180Gallon tank. Used to have them in a 55 Gallon but they grew too big so I moved them into a 180Gallon. As for the 2 Baby Caribes, I have them in a 20 Gallon and they seem to love it. Active swimmers.. doesn't seem lost. I'll be moving them to my old 55 Gallon when they grow 1 more inch.









Thanks for the comments


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> What size tank are those reds in? Looks great


It's a 180Gallon tank. Used to have them in a 55 Gallon but they grew too big so I moved them into a 180Gallon. As for the 2 Baby Caribes, I have them in a 20 Gallon and they seem to love it. Active swimmers.. doesn't seem lost. I'll be moving them to my old 55 Gallon when they grow 1 more inch.









Thanks for the comments
[/quote]
(you probably know this).....just watch out man,i had 3 2'' reds in a 20 gallon for about a week and only i lived....all in all it be shame if you lost them







they can easaly turn on you,and you say there aggresive so watch out lol


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice little caribe...I am thinking of getting a few for myself!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

[/quote]
(you probably know this).....just watch out man,i had 3 2'' reds in a 20 gallon for about a week and only i lived....all in all it be shame if you lost them







they can easaly turn on you,and you say there aggresive so watch out lol
[/quote]

I know what they can do, so far it's been a good outcome. I'm on top of things and make sure they get fed enough.

[/quote]
Nice little caribe...I am thinking of getting a few for myself!
[/quote]

Thanks, These little two caribes are AWESOME! I should of got more.. lol. Tomorrow is pay day


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

ya keep it up man...and all you can do is hope from this point right


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Very good job raising those reds, they grew a ton in six months and look great


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

that pic of your reds cant be in the 180???? or is it?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice caribes u got there...


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Congratulations and from what I'm reading in your thread, it seems like your Caribas are in good hand.

Hater


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

nice


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice setup looks like a nice setup


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

not a expert or anything but, isnt it badd to have only two together. i was always told you should have atleast 3 so one of them could interfere if they ever get into a brawl or whatnot. lol. nice shaols and hope those two grow up just as nice


----------



## robie1234 (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow what size are they? like how many inches?


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

what kinda diet is your reds on


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice looking reds man... and sweet baby caribe


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Love the look on those reds, are they captive or wild caught and whats there diet?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Dman awesome reds man and like the little caribe


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Neat looking little caribas, and those reds have GREAT color!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are some nice caribe man and those reds are amazing also.
E


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

cichlidfinatic said:


> Love the look on those reds, are they captive or wild caught and whats there diet?


I believed they're captive.. I got it from Jennifer at AQ







6 months ago


----------

